# Boondocking (free camping) in Georgia



## bruceg

I'd like to check out some of the WMAs in Georgia for hiking, fishing and camping. I know you can use a self-contained camper at Charlie Elliott on a first-come, first-served basis. Sheffield looked to have a camping spot - but the road would be closed off-season. Reading DNR regs, there are some 55 WMAs in Georgia that allow camping.

So - the question is: what WMA's in Georgia allow camping in small, self-contained campers? No water, no electricity is fine by me (or I'd just go to a state park). How do I know where I could bring my tent trailer? How do I know if roads would be open?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Not sure about all the WMAs, but you can camp year round on
the Oconee Natl Forest....Quite a few campgrounds available
and "primitive" camping anywhere you can find a spot you like..


----------



## bruceg

I'd look in about a three hour range from Marietta, maybe a little further. Interested in fishing, hiking, camping (without amenities), maybe flat-water kayaking. I really like the 3D archery range and the rifle range at Charlie Elliott. Can't hit things, but like 'em anyway. Places without ranges is just as good. Like to shore fish (I stink at it) and like to go flyfishing (I stink at that, too). 

I'm 50 and out of shape, so tend to prefer car camping. Fine with no water, no electricity, no amenities - just not very good at backpacking. I'd probably bring a kid. Probably bring a dog or two. Would not bring a radio or anything noisy and obnoxious (well, except for a beagle or two).

I'm thinking of heading out one weekend a month, so a variety of places would be great! I just have a subcompact car and am fixing up a '65 Rambler American - so I could bounce down dirt roads, but would not be able to do roads best suited for four wheel drive.


----------



## bruceg

I hadn't even thought that it might not be such a good idea to post favorite camping spots on the Internet. Those spots might get crowded quickly. I can understand if folks don't reply to this one. If you're okay with posting a spot or two, that would be great. If folks aren't comfortable posting spots - I can understand.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker

Well to me, the woods are the woods. Why single out WMA's? You can camp anywhere in the National Forest, anytime, unless you come across a place that has a "No Camping Here" sign posted. A camper is fine just as long as it will fit in the site off of the road. Additionally you can stay in the same spot for two full weeks at a time, then you can move to another spot at least one mile away. A call to any regional Forest Service office will let you know what roads are open during the off season.


----------



## bruceg

Cool! So it's time to explore national forests. The trailer is just a small tent trailer with an aluminum box. Weighs around 400 pounds. Real easy to tow, or just pick up the tongue and push it in place.

Sounds like it's time to find some national forest maps and guides - or just drive.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

There are all sorts of "improved" primitive campgrounds across Redlands WMA, which are marked on the map.  

As noted though you don't have to camp in the campgrounds because it is National Forest land.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

As far as camping up this way goes.......there is no way I could go to start to tell ya about all the options. USFS land is everywhere up here. I   do  have  my favorites !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton

be glad to point ya the direction of a couple of places though, then ya can get out and learn yer way around.


----------



## crackerdave

Some good info here,under "camping:"
www.recreation.gov

Happy campin'!


----------



## Lostoutlaw

bruceg said:


> Cool! So it's time to explore national forests. The trailer is just a small tent trailer with an aluminum box. Weighs around 400 pounds. Real easy to tow, or just pick up the tongue and push it in place.
> 
> Sounds like it's time to find some national forest maps and guides - or just drive.



I sure would like to see a few pictures of this tent camper sounds like Fun on wheels


----------



## bruceg

These pictures are from the previous owner, posted under my account:
http://picasaweb.google.com/bruce.griffis/66ApacheEagle#

This is what I'm working on for the tow vehicle. It's old and wasn't driven for 12 years - so whenever I fix one thing, something else goes. I have to replace the head gasket (again - I did a bad job of it originally). Anyway - if I can get this car to drive, it will be the tow vehicle:
http://picasaweb.google.com/bruce.griffis/Traveller1965RamblerAmerican330Sedan#

For now, it tows perfectly well behind my Corolla. It was a 240 mile trip to get it home, and the Corolla pulled it at 55-65MPH with no problems at all.

I need to take a picture of it with the tent folded up and the clamshell roof on. It's not too big at all.


----------



## greene_dawg

This might be of some help. This lists every campground (mostly primitive) in NF's in GA..
http://www.fs.fed.us/conf/camping.htm


----------



## warrenmountain

And here is a link for the WMA's showing which have camping and contact #'s for each.  http://www.n-georgia.com/wildlife.htm

There are plenty of places at Coopers's Creek and the surrounding NF in my neck of the woods. Would be happy to point you in the right direction.

Fish Hatchery in Suches is pretty cool as well.


----------



## greene_dawg

Went to Coopers Creek deer hunting a few years back and people were camping on the creek down from the check in station. Looked like a nice place.


----------



## MariettaDawg

bruceg said:


> These pictures are from the previous owner, posted under my account:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/bruce.griffis/66ApacheEagle#
> 
> This is what I'm working on for the tow vehicle. It's old and wasn't driven for 12 years - so whenever I fix one thing, something else goes. I have to replace the head gasket (again - I did a bad job of it originally). Anyway - if I can get this car to drive, it will be the tow vehicle:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/bruce.griffis/Traveller1965RamblerAmerican330Sedan#
> 
> For now, it tows perfectly well behind my Corolla. It was a 240 mile trip to get it home, and the Corolla pulled it at 55-65MPH with no problems at all.
> 
> I need to take a picture of it with the tent folded up and the clamshell roof on. It's not too big at all.



how much did that unit cost you and how many will it sleep? looks like the exact thing i am looking for.


----------



## bruceg

It cost me $305 on E-Bay. I saw it on Craigslist in Tennesee first, and got a lot of pictures. Price was too high, so I didn't make an offer. It was on kiji or someplace like that as well. I heard that it had been sold to a guy up in Ohio on an apache popup forum - then saw it on E-Bay. I put in a lowball offer and got it.

It's supposed to sleep 4, but you'd need to be really close (ahem) friends. It will easily sleep 2.

Check out http://www.apachepopups.net/SMF/  - it's a forum for Apache owners. The Falcon and Eagle are small, light campers with nothing in them (no stove, fridge or water). The Mesa and Ramada are bigger and heavier.


----------



## Mac

About to get that time


----------



## cardfan

I was just at Swallow Creek this weekend, some great sites up there...not sure if you could get your tent camper in there or not..i'm a regular tent guy...

anyway, the site is up past helen...just after the AT...look for a brown sign that says highland shoals on the right...head back exactly2.3 miles from the right turn and there will be a road on the left...it looks like it pulls into a site, but keep heading back...there is a geat opening down the hill...sits right on the creek and has great shade pockets throughout the day...


----------



## Gaswamp

thanks for posting the pictures.  Seeing that ole rambler brought back memories of one my grampa had years ago.


----------



## Milkman

Check on camping during the off season at Beaverdam WMA near Dublin GA. 

They have several camps, but I like the one in the flood plain next to the Oconee River. It has a good concrete boat ramp with easy access to the wide slow flowing river.

Last time I was there the road that leads to the river camp was in good shape. You should be able to access it with the Rambler.

http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/Assets/Documents/WMA maps/region6/Beaver Dam Line.pdf

http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/Assets/Documents/WMA maps/region6/Beaver Dam Color.pdf


----------



## greene_dawg

Clybell (Charlie Elliott) is also a good spot. Plenty of fishing too.


----------



## Randy

There is a nice place on the national forest at Wise Creek too.  Big Lazer WMA also has primitive camping.


----------



## hawgrider1200

*forgot the name*

on the road out of Helen (57 I think) headed to Hiawasee on a switchback is a sign that points out a beautiful campsite. It's on a creek. creek is full of crawdads. hang a small piece of bacon on a string and pull em out. Use em for bait on the lake up by Hiawasee or boil em up and eat em right there if u like em. There is potable water in a hand type pump. (i think u could drink the creek water and b ok) and there are bathrooms but no electricity. wish I could remember the name. it's ANDREWS Cove. US Forest Service land I think u are supposed to pay $3 on an honor system. I think the trail head for Appalachian Trail is right there. U can find it if ya try hard.  http://www.fs.fed.us/conf/andrcove.shtml


----------



## backyard buck

big lazer wma in talbot county they have three differant primative camp sites and a nice lake also.


----------



## leadchunker

*Free Camping*

If you have time, I recommend going to the state parks or national forest camping areas near the WMA's you wish to camp at.  Find the camp host and get their phone #s.  They will usually be glad to help you out.  Then before you go, call them and they can let you know if it is accessible.  I would always recommend going to the area for a day trip to scout before setting up camp.  Good Luck!


----------



## DAWG POUND

Cornelia_Hiker said:


> Well to me, the woods are the woods. Why single out WMA's? You can camp anywhere in the National Forest, anytime, unless you come across a place that has a "No Camping Here" sign posted. A camper is fine just as long as it will fit in the site off of the road. Additionally you can stay in the same spot for two full weeks at a time, then you can move to another spot at least one mile away. A call to any regional Forest Service office will let you know what roads are open during the off season.



i gotta check this out to


----------



## rockerZ71

try the sylco cg @ cohutta


----------



## irocz2u

coppers  creek  has  some  nice free areas  in  the  welderness  area  but  have  to  drive  to  get to fishing  holes n  around  souches  nice  camping  spots  of  canda creek  rd  but  dont  know  if  u can  get  your  camper  up  the  hills  there  to  get  out    fishing there  too  just not stocked


----------

